# Transmisor CW



## freckels13 (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola que tal! Primero que todo, excelente foro. Me alegra mucho participar aqui, pues estoy estudiando Ing Electronica y este foro me ha ayudado muchisimo a traves de un amigo.

 Bueno, quisiera que me ayudaran con unas dudas que tengo. Tengo que hacer algo como un localizador, con un transmisor CW portatil (que opere con baterias), en la banda de 31 MHz. Debo transmitir un mensaje en telegrafia con 12 caracteres, a una velocidad  de13 wps, cada 120 segundos.
Tambien tengo que hacer su receptor (heterodino) con su antena.

 He pensado en hacerlo con un PIC (no se cual me recomiendan, quizas un 16F84 o 16F877) y el reloj del 555 para los pulsos de la telegrafia.

 Tengo entendido que CW es una forma de modulacion de amplitud en doble banda lateral, pero no tengo idea de como hacer la antena del tx (si es que la necesita).

 Alguien sabe como orientarme al respecto? O hay algun circuito adaptable a esto?

 Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola, algo parecido se trató en otro tema creo que era un localizador de aves o algo por el estilo, no tengo buena memoria.

De PICs no tengo la menor idea, pero el mensaje en cw debería estar en el pic y el 555 solo deberías usarlo para interactuar con el pic reseteando el mensaje.

En CW en realidad no se transmite un tono, tampoco debe necesariamente ser am, fm o blu, así que para tu proyecto cualquier forma de modulación iría bien.

En CW el mensaje debería encender y apagar el transmisor. Luego, el receptor debería tener un oscilador que al detectar portadora genere un tono. (en la práctica actual el receptor no necesariamente debe generar el tono y el transmisor no necesariamente debe emitir silencio).

Así que si estas reglas son lo que necesitas El transmisor simple de fm que aparece como destacado te debería servir, también el receptor que propone Anthony123 en este mismo foro. Ya con esto solo te quedaría trabajar en el mensaje y hacer alguna que leve modificación a los circuitos.

Saludos,


----------



## alexus (Abr 11, 2010)

voy a buscar una revista vieja que tengo, donde hay un circuito de "llamador" para emision de distintivo de radiaficionado en concursos, etc.


----------



## crimson (Abr 11, 2010)

Yo creo que lo más práctico es un transceptor con integrado CMOS 74HC240. Hay un montón en la red. Te dejo un link:
http://lu7hz.blogspot.com/2009/12/transceptor-de-cw-basado-en-74hc240.html
Saludos C


----------



## alexus (Abr 11, 2010)

y la estabilidad en frecuencia, que me dices crimson?


----------



## freckels13 (Abr 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias. Lo del transceptor no estoy segura que me sirva, pero voy a dejarlo en evaluacion. El Tx/Rx 50Mhz FM de Anthony me sirve perfectamente para el receptor con algunos cambios, pero el transmisor no. Necesito algo con baterias y un circuito tan pequeño y sencillo como del tamaño de un telefono celular!
 Me encontre con este transmisor, no se que me recomiendan 

http://lu7hz.blogspot.com/2009/11/transmisor-de-cw-con-chips-ttl-de-n7ksb.html

 Saludos y mil gracias


----------



## crimson (Abr 12, 2010)

Hola Alexus, la estabilidad te la da el cristal del oscilador, que lo usa también para el receptor. Freckels13, ese transceptor se puede hacer muy pequeño, fijate que lleva apenas 2 integrados y un DBM (Double Balanced Mixer) que se puede fabricar con dos toroides de lamparita bajo consumo y cuatro diodos. El problema es la frecuencia; vas a conseguir cristales de 32MHz lo más aproximado, de 31 no he visto. Se puede alimentar con 4 pilas AA sin problemas. Vale la pena probarlo, por otro lado es muy económico. Saludos C


----------



## egimeno (Abr 12, 2010)

Una puntualización, emitir en CW implica no MODULAR NADA, ni AM ni FM ni BLU, no modular. Simplemente se activa o desactiva la portadora, es decir, apagas o enciendes el oscilador de 31MHz.
En el receptor no hace falta que se emita ningún todo cuando se detecte portadora, esto se consigue simplemente mezclando la frecuencia de un oscilador de referencia desplazado por ejemplo 1000Hz por encima o por debajo de la señal a recibir, con la señal amplificada de recepcion. La mezcla nos dará la señal de suma y la resta, filtrando con un paso bajo, igual que con un superheterodino, nos quedamos con una señal auditiva de 1000Hz que solo suena cuando hay portadora de 31MHz. Me he explicado? Es mucho más sencillo que lo comentais, de hecho es el mecanismo más sencillo que existe de trasnmitir y de recibir...


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 12, 2010)

Lo mismo le recomende, emplear un cristal de 32Mhz, aunque se me olvido mencionar un 2N3866 en clase C. Para el receptor, un mosfet doble gate que permita aumentar al maximo la sensivilidad y al mismo tiempo poseer un potenciometro para regular la ganancia de entrada.

Quedo en avisarme cuando empezará con todos los hierros.


----------



## alexus (Abr 12, 2010)

otra duda que me quedo colgada: 12 PALABRAS POR SEGUNDO?


----------



## freckels13 (Abr 12, 2010)

Hola alexus! no, fue error mio. 12 caracteres a una velocidad de 13 wpm (words per minute).
 Anthony! el 2N3866 que me comentas es sobre el transmisor? puedo usar eso en lugar del cristal? el cristal supongo que es mas recomendable, no?

 Muchas gracias!


----------



## crimson (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola freckels13, estás confundido: El cristal es para generar la frecuencia de transmisión y el 2N3866 es un transistor que te aumenta la potencia de transmisión.
Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 13, 2010)

Pasate por Logibite cerca de Nuevo Circo. Esa tienda tiene cristales de 32Mhz y los 2N3866.

Ademas, tienen en stock el MC3359 para miniaturizar mas aun el receptor.


----------



## alexus (Abr 14, 2010)

el enlace es bidireccional? esa duda me quedo....


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 14, 2010)

No, es para un radiolocalizador de personas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 15, 2010)

Gente, creo que lo del tx y el rx está explicado. Su realización práctica no debería presentar problema con las opciones que se trataron hasta ahora. Que tal si vamos vamos por el mensaje?

Particularmente tengo interes en hacer algo similar con el mensaje, pero es para poner una baliza luminica que identifique la estación.


----------



## alexus (Abr 16, 2010)

que identifique tu estacion dj?

tengo un circuito que utiliza una EEprom, y la salida es por rele, bien facil para conectar un foco.

si te interesa adjunto el esquema.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 16, 2010)

Exactamente eso Alexus, LU5DFE quiero que diga el foco.. (los focos hablan?... bueno... si conectamos un foco a una salida de audio se puede escuchar el audio por el foco jaja) Se agradece.

Además, eso mismo creo que es lo que necesita freckels13, salvo que en vez de encender y apagar un foco, sería encender y apagar un transmisor.

Saludos,


----------



## alexus (Abr 16, 2010)

de noche lo subo, me esperan?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 16, 2010)

p o r  s u p u e s t o


----------



## freckels13 (Abr 22, 2010)

Claro Alexus! Ojala lo puedas subir. muchas gracias!!!


----------



## freckels13 (May 12, 2010)

egimeno dijo:


> Una puntualización, emitir en CW implica no MODULAR NADA, ni AM ni FM ni BLU, no modular. Simplemente se activa o desactiva la portadora, es decir, apagas o enciendes el oscilador de 31MHz.
> En el receptor no hace falta que se emita ningún todo cuando se detecte portadora, esto se consigue simplemente mezclando la frecuencia de un oscilador de referencia desplazado por ejemplo 1000Hz por encima o por debajo de la señal a recibir, con la señal amplificada de recepcion. La mezcla nos dará la señal de suma y la resta, filtrando con un paso bajo, igual que con un superheterodino, nos quedamos con una señal auditiva de 1000Hz que solo suena cuando hay portadora de 31MHz. Me he explicado? Es mucho más sencillo que lo comentais, de hecho es el mecanismo más sencillo que existe de trasnmitir y de recibir...



 Como hago para activar o desactivar la portadora o lo que es lo mismo, pagar o enciender el oscilador de 31MHz? Puede ser una pregunta tonta, pero es que apenas estoy comenzando con RF. 

 Yo estaba buscando algun transmisor fm o am convencional, que tuviera algun pic para poder introducirle el codigo en telegrafia para que cuando la persona, a traves de un pulsador, colocara las letras que quisiera transmitir, el pic se encargara de eso. 

Ahora con respecto al rx, comentaste que era muy facil, sera que tienes algun tipo de circuito para lograr hacer eso? 

Mil gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## anthony123 (May 12, 2010)

Preguntaste por el cirstal que te mencione?


----------



## freckels13 (May 12, 2010)

No anthony es que no me estoy guiando por el cristal. Lo estoy basando todo en circuito tanque y en la realizacion de las bobinas.
 Este es el modelo:

http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_Transmisores:Transmisor_AM

 solo le agregaria el pulsador de telegrafia y transmitira solo los caracteres variables. Pues los caracteres fijos (12 caracteres=8 fijos + 4 variables) los iba a hacer añadiendo un PIC que tuviera la parte fija ya predeterminada y obtuviera de afuera los 4 variables, pero con el codigo he tenido demasiados problemas y realmente no se como acoplar o "sumar" la señal de los caracteres fijos (del pic) con los variables (del pulsador).

 Tendras alguna idea?

 Mil gracias de nuevo.


----------



## alexus (May 12, 2010)

la mejor alternativa sin dudas, es usar un 16f628, y un transmisor y listo.


----------



## anthony123 (May 13, 2010)

Creo que tu falta de conocimientos está creando un muro de lectura. Observa claramente el esquema y fijate que usa un cristal de 27Mhz y *NO* un circuito sintonizado para generar la oscilacion. El LC en el colector del primer NPN  es para "agarrar" el 3er armónico (cristal de 27Mhz- fundamental en 9Mhz) y asi transmitir en dicha frecuencia. 
Para llevarlo a 32Mhz solo haria falta modificar el LC y el filtro pasabajos de salida.

Saludos
PD: Busca el cristal en Logibyte, este tambien te eliminará problemas en la parte del receptor


----------



## crimson (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola Anthony, te encontré por aquí. Te mando este artículo para adaptar etapas de RF y el cálculo aproximado de sus parámetros. Saludos C


----------

